# Raspberry Pi 2 und Windows 10 - OPC DA möglich?



## derhendrik (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht, was die Community hier von Einplatinencomputern wie dem Raspberry Pi hält. Ich persönlich finde, dass sie einen schönen Einstieg ins Programmieren bieten und sich durch die geringen Kosten auch für Heimautomatisierungsprojekte eignen. Für den gerade erschienenen Raspberry Pi 2 wird es auch das Windows 10 Betriebssystem geben.

Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:
 Wird es wohl auch möglich sein OPC DA Server darauf umzusetzen? Oder ist OPC DA generell veraltet und wird nicht mehr unterstützt? Erlaubt die ARM-Architektur erst gar nicht die notwendige COM-Technologie, da es sich bei diesem Betriebssystem ja um ein anderes als für die x86/x64-Architektur handeln wird? Oder ist die COM-Schnittstelle so ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des OS, dass sie generell in jedem Windows vorhanden ist?

Teilweise werden ja OPC UA Server für Embedded Systems angeboten. 

Wollte eigentlich nur mal hören, was so eure Meinung dazu ist!
Ich bin auf jedenfall sehr gespannt, wie sich das alles weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Mar-Tin (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo Henrik,

generell habe ich auch schonmal mit dem Raspi 2B geschäftigt, jedoch nicht für diesen Anwendungsfall.
Welche Möglichkeiten sind denn generell mit OPC und Raspi machbar? Auf welchem OS laufen die?
Funktioniert Win10 bei dir?

LG Martin


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 August 2015)

> Wird es wohl auch möglich sein OPC DA Server darauf umzusetzen?


nein  das wird nicht möglich sein, OPC DA basiert auf COM/DCOM und das wird  es für Windows10 nicht geben, zumindest nicht in der Win10 IoT Core  Variante, die auf dem RPI2 läuft.



> Oder ist  OPC DA generell veraltet und wird nicht mehr unterstützt?


Das ist prinzipiell richtig, OPC DA ist "veraltet" und wer neu anfängt sollte sich direkt mit OPC UA beschäftigen.


> Erlaubt die  ARM-Architektur erst gar nicht die notwendige COM-Technologie, da es  sich bei diesem Betriebssystem ja um ein anderes als für die  x86/x64-Architektur handeln wird?


genau das ist das Problem, richtig.


> Oder ist die COM-Schnittstelle so ein  wesentlicher Bestandteil des OS, dass sie generell in jedem Windows  vorhanden ist?


Bei den "großen" Win10 (sagen wir mal  Win10-Desktop) wird COM/DCOM funktionieren, MS kann sich die alten Zöpfe  nicht so leicht abschneiden. Aber auf dem Win10 IoT Core (das ist quasi  nur ein Kernel) dort fehlt fast alles, kann man lediglich so genannte  "Universal Apps" laufen lassen.

Auf meinem RPI habe ich einen OPC  UA Server von Unified Automation am laufen, einmal unter Linux auf dem  RPI B, und einmal unter Win10 IoT Core auf dem RPI2. Es macht aus meiner  Sicht für das "Internet der Dinge" auch keinen Sinn COM-DA OPC  zuverwenden, das wäre ja "ungeschützter Verkehr", daher kommt für mich  hier nur OPC UA in Frage.


----------

